# General Apology



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

D'oh! This is a general apology to all.
I used this emoji " :smt018 " thinking it was shaking an index finger. 
To my horror, when I put stronger glass on, I figured out it was shaking a middle finger.
I don't knowingly flip people off. Again sorry.

Sam


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

No problem......... Truthfully, when I seen it I thought it was shaking the index finger too........ :mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

SamBond said:


> D'oh! This is a general apology to all.
> I used this emoji " :smt018 " thinking it was shaking an index finger.
> To my horror, when I put stronger glass on, I figured out it was shaking a middle finger.
> I don't knowingly flip people off. Again sorry.
> ...


*Grabs magnifying glass off table, squints through it*

Well, I'll be darned...

You aren't the only one (and I've been here a loooooong time). So don't feel too bad about it.

And thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SamBond said:


> D'oh! This is a general apology to all.
> I used this emoji " :smt018 " thinking it was shaking an index finger.
> To my horror, when I put stronger glass on, I figured out it was shaking a middle finger.
> I don't knowingly flip people off. Again sorry.
> ...


Whomever developed the emoji at least should apologize to his or her parents. 
The message sent indicates the end of civil communication on the subject in my opinion.

GW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

JS and I picked the emoticons when the forum 1st started (I was admin back then). I always thought it was the index finger too.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

I learn new things every time I visit... All hail the fickle finger of fate!!


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Sam, you must have very good eyes. When I used the emoticon I was trying to reference a no,no,no......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner12 said:


> Sam, you must have very good eyes. When I used the emoticon I was trying to reference a no,no,no......


That is what I thought the emoticon was doing


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

Sam , no apology needed ...it has always looked like index finger to me and should be an index finger. We don't really need to see any more of the "sign of disrespect"...not on this site . We all need to show as much respect for each other as we can. 
If we can't change it then we should pretend its an index finger and not take offense . 
Be Nice,
Gary


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I still think it's a no no no, 
A middle finger gesture would be going up n down, not side to side. 
The emoji doesn't really show great enough details for a rock solid middle finger determination, lol.

If it's truly a middle finger gesture, I'll have to incorporate it more often, lol. 
I'm disappointed in the lost opportunities, darn it


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

UP YOURS. Apology excepted. .lol


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

:watching: Thanks pic, I feel much better now. :smt039 (I sure hope this guy is waving hello and/or goodbye).

Sam


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SamBond said:


> :watching: Thanks pic, I feel much better now. :smt039 (I sure hope this guy is waving hello and/or goodbye).
> 
> Sam


lmao, 
maybe I over emphasized my opinion, I could be wrong , lol.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I would have thought a wagging finger too, now that I know the truth, I can use it .


----------

